# LM Toolworks - Leo Maquiniana



## Ozythemandias

I'm going to devote this thread to Leo's work as he's much more active on FB but the rest of the world shouldn't be deprived of his art. 

Leo is based in the Philippines where he painstakingly produces and engraves all his lights by hand on a manual lathe in a tiny 117 square foot shop with McGyvered tools. Amazing what can be done with real talent. 













Angle grinder made from a 12v car horn


----------



## Ozythemandias

*Re: LM Toolworks - Leo Maquiniana (Pic Heavy)*

From my personal collection, a matching light and pen set


----------



## Ozythemandias

One of his recent pieces "See no Evil, Speak no Evil, Hear no Evil"


----------



## Ozythemandias

A graver he fashioned himself and a light he made with it (also now in my collection)


----------



## Ozythemandias

A CWF Arcadia he engraved for Charles


----------



## Ozythemandias

Some more pieces with less engraving and more of a clean looking aesthetic




















This one has the names of the owner's children engraved on it


----------



## ipaulr

These are Gorgeous. Thanks for posting. How can I get one?


----------



## thermal guy

STOP! This guys makes these masterpieces with the tools he has and in a less then hospitable place like that??? 
Absolutely amazing!!


----------



## easilyled

It is truly inspiring what some people are capable of. I love the brass/copper hybrid with the engraving on the brass body but plain on the rest that is third from the bottom pictured in the OP.
Anyway, could I have one like that built?


----------



## RobertMM

I just added Leo yesterday, and had to stop myself from inquiring about a custom for me. 

Are you from the Phil too, Ozy?


----------



## datiLED

That leaf pattern Arcadia is awesome!!!


----------



## Ozythemandias

ipaulr said:


> These are Gorgeous. Thanks for posting. How can I get one?



His workload is pretty heavy right now so I dont know if he's taking commissioned orders, best way to contact him is through FB or just message me and I'll see what I can do. I believe he'll be setting up an account here too so you can wait for that. 



thermal guy said:


> STOP! This guys makes these masterpieces with the tools he has and in a less then hospitable place like that???
> Absolutely amazing!!



Talk about less than hospitable, here's some photos he took of a nearby volcano eruption back in January











easilyled, see my response to ipaulr above



RobertMM said:


> I just added Leo yesterday, and had to stop myself from inquiring about a custom for me.
> 
> Are you from the Phil too, Ozy?



I'm in the US, just trying to help out Leo as his art deserves some widespread recognition


----------



## egginator1

Spectacular!!


----------



## Roger Sully

Wow! Those are some amazing pieces!


----------



## Ozythemandias

New piece he just finished!


----------



## Nitroz

Wow! The Arcadia is my favorite. The attention to detail and the perfect pattern reproduced over and over, simply amazing!


----------



## archimedes

Very much enjoy seeing hand-carved art ... beautiful !

Thanks for posting these photos


----------



## Weld Inspector

The basket weave is absolutely amazing


----------



## Ozythemandias

WIP of an LM Toolworks and Frelux Collab


----------



## Ozythemandias

Leo is currently working on his first exotic metal light, Mokume Gane with sterling silver Celtic knot inlay. 



























As far as I'm aware this is the first flashlight with sterling silver inlay or elements, I'd love to confirm if that's accurate.


----------



## archimedes

There have been other flashlights made in silver (Raw Ag and Wee Ag, various PhotonFanatic torches, even Tiffany did a small one), but I don't know specifically about "silver inlay"


----------



## Ozythemandias

archimedes said:


> There have been other flashlights made in silver (Raw Ag and Wee Ag, various PhotonFanatic torches, even Tiffany did a small one), but I don't know specifically about "silver inlay"




Ah ok. I was aware of the Tiffany purse light but not the others.


----------



## egginator1

Wow!!


----------



## Ozythemandias

The Mokume with silver inlay is complete, will be available this weekend


----------



## egginator1

Where does one go to get it...?


----------



## Ozythemandias

egginator1 said:


> Where does one go to get it...?



It will be posted this weekend in his Facebook group LM Toolworks


----------



## Ozythemandias

Auction is currently live if anyone is interested


----------



## xdayv

current bid is out of reach, good luck!


----------



## bmstrong

Quite impressive.


----------



## easilyled

bmstrong said:


> Quite impressive.



Only quite?

You must have very high standards.


----------



## Tejasandre

Ozythemandias said:


> One of his recent pieces "See no Evil, Speak no Evil, Hear no Evil"



Wow. Sure wish I had a talent like that.


----------



## Rasher

Simply amazing.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Another work of art by the artist!

Mokume head and tail with a brass center featuring an inlay of fine .999 silver and a CWF Dragon driver with a green secondary


----------



## Ozythemandias

One of two collaboration lights between Frelux and LM Toolworks, the Frelux Synergy1 in aluminum with a brass center section and custom hand engravings. This unit was auctioned off over the weekend.


----------



## Ozythemandias

This one will be available as a sign up sale over the weekend. Hand engraved brass with two leaves of inlaid fine silver.


----------



## drum corp

I was fortunate to win the chance to by this light from LM Toolworks, and just have to say that Leo Maquiniana is truly an artist! Beautiful hand work and the inlay is awesome! Thank you Leo!!
(sorry about the huge image.......havn't figured this out yet).



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ozythemandias

A beautiful study in copper


----------



## Ozythemandias

Leo's latest light, and first time working with titanium, is this Tri Alloy Twist:


----------



## easilyled

Ozythemandias said:


> Leo's latest light, and first time working with titanium, is this Tri Alloy Twist:



Yes, I saw that on FB .... its a bit special. The colours in the Timascus are exceptional, quite out of the ordinary even for Timascus. I haven't seen those hints of green before in it.


----------



## Ozythemandias

easilyled said:


> Yes, I saw that on FB .... its a bit special. The colors in the Timascus are exceptional, quite out of the ordinary even for Timascus. I haven't seen those hints of green before in it.



Yes, this one was actually a three alloy laminate as opposed to the usual two alloys. 

This one was sold on the FB group as a FCFS, price was $850 (clip was not included, only there for the photo)


----------



## Eric242

Very nice :thumbsup:



Ozythemandias said:


> ....as a FCFS....


What´s that supposed to mean?

Eric


----------



## Ozythemandias

Eric242 said:


> Very nice :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> What´s that supposed to mean?
> 
> Eric



Firs Come First Serve. As opposed to a Sign Up Sale (lotto) or other means of selling.


----------



## wimmer21

Incredible works of art here! Thanks Ozy for posting this thread.


----------



## xdayv

That copper is beautiful Ozy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tachead

Just found this thread. Wow, awesome craftsmanship😳. Thank you for posting this Oz👍.


----------



## Sos24

Those are some beautiful lights.


----------



## wimmer21

More please!


----------



## FLfrk

Wow. Yes, these are truly works of art. I’ve never seen so much detail put into a light like these before.


----------



## xdayv

#LMToolworks


----------



## Eric242

Very nice Dave :thumbsup: The surface texture almost makes it look like leather.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Leo just dropped this (sold) bombshell


----------



## Eric242

SON OF A...... That is a really great looking light.


----------



## Dobtruckers

Hope to have a copper light made by Master Leo one of these days so I can add him to my list of copper light Makers!


----------



## xdayv

#LMToolworks


----------

